# How evil are you?



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 6, 2007)

*You Are 26% Evil*



A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well. In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil. 

*How Evil Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/


----------



## just mary (Jul 6, 2007)

:haddock: Good one David, I love these things...apparently I'm the most dangerous kind of evil, I hide it well.  not

I'm 36% evil...

A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well.
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil. 

I have to be honest though (or maybe I wasn't honest enough), I thought I would be more evil.  I feel more evil.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 6, 2007)

You are 22% evil. A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well. 
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil.


----------



## Misha (Jul 6, 2007)

Apparently....."You are 40% evil. A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well. 
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil."

Just to make you all feel better, I'm only 60% good, and I went to Bible College.... :funny:


----------



## Mari (Jul 7, 2007)

I wonder what my nemesis would score?

You Are 32% Evil  

A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well.
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil.

:heart: Mari


----------



## just mary (Jul 7, 2007)

This is interesting, we're all a little bit evil but we hide it well, hmmmmm...

I don't know why it's interesting but it is.


----------



## Mari (Jul 7, 2007)

just mary said:


> This is interesting, we're all a little bit evil but we hide it well, hmmmmm...



just mary - I thought the same thing - and I just noticed something very odd - my new licence plate spells David's last name - I know that has nothing to do with this - but it is weird and a bit scary!!!  Mari :heart:


----------



## just mary (Jul 7, 2007)

I hear you Mari.  That license plate thing is kind of odd.  

How did you find this website?

I was looking for information on a demographer named David Baxter and this site popped up.  It was much more interesting than fertility rates and life expectancies, so I hung around. It's funny that Dr. Baxter was mistaken for a demographer since I'm a demographer too, actually, to be honest I'm a statistician first.  But it's still a little creepy. 

jm


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 7, 2007)

You Are 68% Evil  

You are very evil. And you're too evil to care.
Those who love you probably also fear you. A lot.  


LOL this really made me laugh this morning, some of the things on there which I answered honestly I dont even think come under the heading "evil" more like being human !!!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 7, 2007)

just mary said:


> I was looking for information on a demographer named David Baxter and this site popped up.  It was much more interesting than fertility rates and life expectancies, so I hung around. It's funny that Dr. Baxter was mistaken for a demographer since I'm a demographer too, actually, to be honest I'm a statistician first.  But it's still a little creepy.



There are a few of us out there.

When I was an undergraduate, there was another student in the same university named David Baxter. He was an athlete. He got all the newspaper stories about track stars and such. I got his bills.

That's when I started using the "J." part of my name.


----------



## Penseroso (Jul 29, 2007)

***You Are 10% Evil***


You are good. So good, that you make evil people squirm.
Just remember, you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!



Now...Should I work on increasing my evil management skills or just be smugly complacent?   
:nana::funky::angel:


----------



## Halo (Jul 29, 2007)

*You Are 52% Evil*



You are evil, but you haven't yet mastered the dark side.
Fear not though - you are on your way to world domination.

*How Evil Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howevilareyouquiz/


----------



## 4electros (Mar 18, 2008)

You Are 14% Evil  

You are good. So good, that you make evil people squirm.
Just remember, you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!  

("you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!  ") what does 
this mean exactly ?!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 19, 2008)

4electros said:


> ("you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!  ") what does this mean exactly ?!



It's a reference to the _Star Wars_ movies...


----------



## lallieth (Mar 19, 2008)

You Are 34% Evil
A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well.
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil.



4electros said:


> You Are 14% Evil
> 
> You are good. So good, that you make evil people squirm.
> Just remember, you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!
> ...


"The Force is Strong with This One"


----------



## ladylore (Mar 19, 2008)

You Are 28% Evil  

A bit of evil lurks in your heart, but you hide it well.
In some ways, you are the most dangerous kind of evil.  

:eek2:  :angel:


----------



## Blaze (Mar 22, 2008)

> You are 58% Evil
> 
> You are evil, but you haven't yet mastered the dark side.
> Fear not though - you are on your way to world domination.



I agree with what someone said a little earlier, that most of the things I checked off were more human than evil.  Still, I enjoyed taking the quiz!  Blogthings always gives me something to do!


----------



## Meg (Mar 24, 2008)

You Are 12% Evil

You are good. So good, that you make evil people squirm.
Just remember, you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!

I'm almost embarrassed!


----------



## braveheart (Mar 24, 2008)

You are good. So good, that you make evil people squirm.
Just remember, you may need to turn to the dark side to get what you want!


----------

